# Newish user



## Full_quiver2015 (23 d ago)

Hello everyone. 
My name is Steven and I had to make a new user and and login. 

I used to be a frequent flyer here but I haven’t been on in a few years. 

I want to say hello. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Steven.


----------



## Ricky.T (23 d ago)

Full_quiver2015 said:


> Hello everyone.
> My name is Steven and I had to make a new user and and login.
> 
> I used to be a frequent flyer here but I haven’t been on in a few years.
> ...


Welcome buddy. Happy hunting


----------



## Full_quiver2015 (23 d ago)

Thank you guys!!

I have learned a lot from Archerytalk. 
I have learned to tune my own bows and those of other because if the knowledge shared here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Welcome back! I to was like yourself. Life happens.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome back to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Shaun_32 (Sep 19, 2020)

Welcome to AT


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## Full_quiver2015 (23 d ago)

Thank you every one. 

Yes, life happens. I went to college and received 2 degrees during this that time. 
I have a new job also. 

And I think we had a couple of more kids to the mix. Lol. We have 5 total. 

Thank you for welcoming me back!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin_Troyer (Apr 7, 2016)

Welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## NoahDenker (Nov 23, 2021)

Welcome back


----------



## Full_quiver2015 (23 d ago)

Thank you everyone!

I am glad to be back. Hopefully I can get back into tuning bows. I like doing that. 
I have a Bow Time Machine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome


----------



## Full_quiver2015 (23 d ago)

solomtnhunter said:


> welcome


Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 202 (1 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## AKilburn2726 (2 mo ago)

Full_quiver2015 said:


> Hello everyone.
> My name is Steven and I had to make a new user and and login.
> 
> I used to be a frequent flyer here but I haven’t been on in a few years.
> ...


Welcome back


----------



## moose623 (11 d ago)

Full_quiver2015 said:


> Hello everyone.
> My name is Steven and I had to make a new user and and login.
> 
> I used to be a frequent flyer here but I haven’t been on in a few years.
> ...


Welcome back!


----------



## Full_quiver2015 (23 d ago)

moose623 said:


> Welcome back!


Thank you! I am glad to be back. I really enjoy Archerytalk to learn more about tuning bows and string building. 
I am thankful for the knowledge that everyone shares on here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

